# Money transfer



## sarahbrennan3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have recently moved to Spain and want to transfer cash from the UK. A friend of mine has recommended a company called ExchangeFair. The rates seem very good. Has anyone else used this company before or have any other recommendations? 

Thank yoou


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on how much you're looking to transfer and the likelihood that you'll be doing it regularly, you may want to take a look at this site: Best Way to Send Money Abroad to UK, Europe, USA, Australia, Singapore, UAE & More Basically it has comparisons and information about a whole bunch of transfer companies, pluses and minuses, and you should be able to find something to meet your needs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sarahbrennan3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you. Much appreciated! Will take a look. Few friends locally recommended ExchangeFair but always helpful to compare versus others


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I use https://currencyfair.com/ and without logging on or creating an account you can see how much you'll get when transferring, so it is worth a look.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

For fairly small regular transfers I find TransferWise excellent. Very quick. Usually within a minute. Once it's set up you can use a stored card. Sending euros to gbp usually takes 43 seconds or so and gbp to euros the transaction is just as quick although takes slightly longer to get into the Spanish bank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dunpleecin said:


> For fairly small regular transfers I find TransferWise excellent. Very quick. Usually within a minute. Once it's set up you can use a stored card. Sending euros to gbp usually takes 43 seconds or so and gbp to euros the transaction is just as quick although takes slightly longer to get into the Spanish bank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fully agree with Transferwise. Excellent company as very quick and cheap.

Steve


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Transferwise brilliant


----------



## sarahbrennan3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks all for the feedback. In case helpful for others I did a quick check of rates at the same time for £100

Transferwise: ?113.47
Currencyfair: ?112.24
ExchangeFair: ?115.13

Going to try exchangefair.co.uk. Will let you know how get on!


----------



## thaiphoon (Mar 20, 2016)

I live in Thailand and I have settled on www dot xendpay dot com to transfer money from Germany to Thailand. I must say Xendpay is very reliable. The first transfers were completely free. Now I think I am deducted 1% of the sum I transfer, takes 2-3 business days to transfer. I have posted a review on Trustpilot.


----------



## eric_e (Jul 26, 2016)

I used Transferwise for my first big transfer and everything went very smoothly. I will stick with them in future.


----------



## thaiphoon (Mar 20, 2016)

eric_e said:


> I used Transferwise for my first big transfer and everything went very smoothly. I will stick with them in future.


Eric, I have used Transferwise as well several times in the past, but I find Xendpay is cheaper in their fees (at least for Thailand).


----------



## megcrowd (Jan 19, 2017)

transferwise com/a/8f030 hello, 
I used transferwise several times and its really trustworthy. Also your first transfer up to 500 pounds is free when you sign up with the link I give 
Good luck 

MX4 Pro cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## wonfor (Oct 25, 2012)

sarahbrennan3 said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. In case helpful for others I did a quick check of rates at the same time for £100
> 
> Transferwise: ?113.47
> Currencyfair: ?112.24
> ...


For £100, Exchangefair are better. But transfer £1000 and Transferwise are better marginally. I use transferwise and they are excellent. You can do it instantly on the app on your phone too!


----------

